# Belly sometimes soft snd other times I feel hard parts is this baby im 18 week and 4



## sfish

Im 18 week and 4 days I had a gender scan done at 17 weeks and having a girl I asked if my placenta was at front he said yes sometimes o feel little movement nothing big some days I dont feel anything but I lay down feel my belly sometimes its soft then it can be later that day or a few min later parts of my belly can be hard is this my baby it foes reasure me thinkon it is voz like I said I don't always feel her and this lets me know she is moving tound even if I cant always feel her x


----------



## xZoeyx

Personally I think it is, but there are bound to be alot of people on here who will instantly flame me for saying so lol!

The reason I can ''backup'' my theory is because I am almost certain my baby favours the left side of my belly because thats more often than not hard, whereas the right is soft, and I use a doppler almost daily and ALWAYS find the heartbeat immediately on the left whereas I never find it on the right, I also feel all my kicks either middle or left. 

Of course it doesn't necessarily mean the hard part you feel is actually babies body, it could be an organ that has been pushed there by baby being underneath or something, but yes in my personal opinion, the hard side of your stomach would make sense to be your baby laying there :)


----------



## sfish

I thought so because I can lay dow flat and feel my belly and its soft then feel like something is pushin against my belly feel again and feel its hard then soft again then hard on another part of my belly later thank u for ur reply xx


----------



## xZoeyx

No probs. Soon enough we will forget these days where the belly wasn't hard or bump like, cos we will be huge and moaning about it!


----------



## sun

I don't know if it's actually your baby at this point since LO is only about 5" and still has loads of room to float around in your uterus. It seems more likely it would actually be your uterus, but who knows. My tummy isn't really hard yet - only as soon as I wake up and have to do a wee LOL. But no worries - by 3rd tri it will be like a soccer ball as it starts taking up maximum room and then you'll for sure be feeling head, bum, etc sticking right out.


----------



## CountryMomma

I think it could be your baby for the same reasons as xZoeyX said. My LO favors my right side and sometimes when I lie down there will be a huge bump on the right side of my belly and the left side will slope off, it is rather funny looking but I figure that is where she is lying at the moment.


----------



## Lindsay109

I was wondering this exact thing. At different times, different parts of my bump are hard, and then like you said, it feels like something pushing around, and then another part is hard, or the whole thing is softer. My belly sometimes gets lopsided on the hard side too. I was also wondering if it was baby. I hope so because it is reassuring :)


----------



## azure girl

It is baby, I feel a potato lump in my belly in different spots at different times. This morning I was feeling the position of baby and it was transverse, then ten minutes later I felt the strangest thing and so I felt again, baby was no longer transverse and I had felt it shift to my left side.


----------



## fashionqueen

Yes I've felt movement and then a big hard bit at the front of my tummy on the right, and all the movements and fluttering are on the right. When I had my 20 week scan I asked where the baby was & she said just here on the right!


----------



## Nats21

I've been feeling this lately too, definitely think its baby, like you said it can be hard but then 10 mins later its gone soft. My son was feeling it the other day and got all excited to feel him/her so to him its definitely the baby! xx


----------

